# what shall I do



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

oh dear what shall I do, I cannot think of what I should buy next for the motorhome.I am in despair that I have all I need or want, surely someone will come to my rescue.Am I alone in this time of need.


cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A bottle of whisky ready for the next trip :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Cabby

How about a Corby trouser press.... We know you like to look smart :lol:










I am sure they do a gas powered one :lol:

or How about a couple of pairs of special glasses for watching the Total Solar Eclipse on November 13-14, 2012 ?










You will need to drive to the other side of the world to use them :lol:

Mike


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Cabby.
Do you have 4 slide outs? Heated white marble floors? A 9kw. Auto start Generator, Air ride with Auto levellers? Bi Zone heating and cooling? 3 person shower? CAB? Alcoa wheels? The list goes on and on.

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

thanks aldra, but already have the whisky in the wardrobe, a bottle of finest malt, but am tee total due to my illness.   

don't need trouser press as put them under mattress, alongside all my money.it is only a single. :wink: :wink: 

got enough glasses now, always pick up the wrong pair.

slide outs, well I slide out of bed sometimes.
marble floor too cold
dont need genny
got wheel ramps in delightful yellow
have windows all round so multiple as to bi.
wife will not let me have extras in shower  
not sure what CAB is
have multicoloured wheel trims.
my frivolous mood never ends.

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Coffee machine for "proper" coffee? :? 

Jacuzzi? 8O 

Electric blanket for cold weather trips? 8) 

Satellite internet access facility? :idea: 

If all of these already available is it? :?: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: 

Time to look for a new MH so you can start again? :lol: :!: 

Dave


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

A big bunch of flowers for that lovely wife and a vase to put them in?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now Mrs W, that is a brilliant idea, will act upon that tomorrow.hope they don't die in van before she see's them. :roll: 

coffee machine, we use caffetier or take the Tasimo with us.
never needed an elec blanket, boss uses her bottle.
don't watch tv away.
jacuzzi would need a trailer for that, will consider the possibilities, what hookup rating would that need. :wink: 
thought about new van, but just what would come up to the standard of what we have now.considering a max of 3.5t. 


cabby


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Forget all that tat they're trying to foist onto you, add a touch of class to your MH and be proud to have them swinging:

Tasteful Touch


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Cabby


How about an Au Pair 


You could keep her in a pup tent ...... :wink: 


Oh OK perhaps make it a Butler :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you tonyt, you did mean his and hers. :lol: 
like your style of thinking spykal.  

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Simples!

Trailer tent for the Automotive Engineer, plus a 'Stipend'

Would save a lot of time for all the wonderful helpful professionals on here, so they could get on with earning a living!

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

not following this one Geoff, what do you call a pro. :roll: would the stipend be payable to me for towing such an item. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

How about front parking sensors? Just fitted some to mine as I never know where the front extremities are when manoeuvring close to objects in front/side. :roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

get one of these?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-128865.html

8)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes now thats a good idea Javea. thanks.

cabby


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

cabby said:


> Yes now thats a good idea Javea. thanks.
> 
> cabby


Got them from here Cabby, much better quality than the cheap ones on eBay.

http://www.dolphin-direct.co.uk/

Mike


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Enough diesel to go where you want and where the Sun is shining!


----------

